# [solved]USE-Flags deaktivieren mit ufed

## Mr. Anderson

Früher hatte man mit ufed eine ziemlich gute Kontrolle über alle USE-Flags und eine damit übereinstimmende Interpretation wie Portage sie interpretiert hat. Inzwischen stimmt das überhaupt nicht mehr. USE-Flags aus der make.defaults werden von ufed anscheinend ignoriert und deaktivieren kann man sie entsprechend nicht. Es hilft auch nicht, sie einmal von Hand in der make.conf mit -foo zu deaktivieren. Bei der nächsten Nutzung von ufed wird das wieder gelöscht. Das finde ich ziemlich ärgerlich, da ich nun meine USE-Flags grundsätzlich von Hand in der make.conf editieren darf.

Ich hatte erwartet, zu diesem Problem schon hier im Forum etwas zu finden. Aber bisher war meine Suche erfolglos.

Woran liegt das und wie löse ich das Problem?Last edited by Mr. Anderson on Fri Jun 06, 2008 12:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hy Mr. Anderson

Schau doch mal nach einem Update, es gab vor ein par Wochen so eine Version im testing Zweig die einige deiner genanten Eigenschaften hatte, sie ist jedoch sehr schnell gefixt worden.

Ansonsten poste doch mal die genaue Version, (solltest du generell machen bei Problemen mit einer bestimmten Software!)

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Ich hatte die aktuelle stable-Version 0.40-r6 installiert. Habe nun auf die neuere 0.40-r9 aus testing umgestellt. Funktioniert jetzt problemlos. Danke.

Dass das Problem anwendungsspezifisch ist, hatte ich für unwahrscheinlich gehalten, da profuse genau das gleiche Problem hat. Da gibt es leider bislang kein Update. Aber naja, ich verwende für gewöhnlich ohnehin ufed.

----------

